# Shimano Ultegra Tubeless v. Mavic Ksyrium Elite



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Went by the LBS today to order a new wheelset. Was thinking about trying out the latest version of the Mavic Ksyrium Elites, but have become intrigued with the Ultegra Tubeless. I've owned both Shimano and Mavic wheels in the past and I'm confident I'd be happy with either. Just wondering if anyone has any feedback on either wheelset?


----------



## Elmer12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Informally weighed both rear wheels at a bike shop in Las Vegas using the shop's scale. Not scientific, and not in grams, but the Shimano wheel was 2 ounces heavier. No skewers, wheels were configured the same. Both were regular in-stock items and were hanging side by side above the counter. Didn't get a chance to compare the front wheels. Hope this helps.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I'd purchase the Ultegra tubeless in a heartbeat. I have the DA tubeless wheelset and absolutely love 'em. To me, the benefits of tubeless tires makes it an easy decision.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*both wheelsets*

are very good ones.
have owned both.

the newer elites, 09 and newer are better, but still will need their hubs serviced sooner. they are Not very aero and roll well once up to speed.

have the new Ultegra with tubeless and the ride quality is supreme...
they Are very aero and roll well once up to speed.
they will last a long time, have an older set with open pro's, bombproof, and they have never failed me. over 10,000 miles easy...

if can get the ultegra's for around $400 go for it!


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*I have the Elites*

I bought them specifically to run them as race wheels in tubeless for cyclocross by taking advantage of the MAVIC FORE drilling technology (i.e. seamless rim).

I don't actually use them in tubeless form, but do use the rear for a cyclocross training wheel and the front as a work-horse road wheel. I ended up building a custom set of tubulars for racing. I do have friends that have raced cross on the Elites set up as tubeless using Hutchinson cross tires. They habe mixed results with tire burping, etc at the lower pressures used for cross.

I purchased a black rear and a silver front at different times and weighed them both using a postal scale:

Rear: 975gr (campy) with no skewer and no cassette. $190 on close out from Colorado Cyclist 
Front: 700-ish grams (don't remember exactly) with no skewer, $150, Flebay.

Not the lightest wheelset out there, but for the price, they are a steal and are they are bombproof.

I don't know if they are safe to run as road tubeless.


----------

